# Buying a new unlocked Galaxy S8 - for use on Verizon



## Sasqui (Oct 21, 2019)

I've been using my Galaxy S7 for 3 years now, and it's been great to me, but the microphone no longer works.  Callers can only hear me on speakerphone.  And yes, I've cleaned out the microphone hole.

For a replacement, I've been looking on eBay for NEW Galaxy S8 phones. They can be had for about $280 brand new shipped on eBay.  For that price, I'd get one and probably keep it for a year or longer, seeing there are more folding phones on the horizon

Is there any downside to getting an unlocked S8 phone for use on Verizon?  Such as any compatibility issues, updates, activation, etc.?  I know that the IMEI need to be "clean"


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 21, 2019)

Sasqui said:


> I've been using my Galaxy S7 for 3 years now, and it's been great to me, but the microphone no longer works.  Callers can only hear me on speakerphone.  And yes, I've cleaned out the microphone hole.
> 
> For a replacement, I've been looking on eBay for NEW Galaxy S8 phones. They can be had for about $280 brand new shipped on eBay.  For that price, I'd get one and probably keep it for a year or longer, seeing there are more folding phones on the horizon
> 
> Is there any downside to getting an unlocked S8 phone for use on Verizon?  Such as any compatibility issues, updates, activation, etc.?  I know that the IMEI need to be "clean"



you would be better off getting a Nokia 7.2, it gets 2 years of OS updates and 3 years of security updates monthly... around same price

if you must absolutely have OLED then you should get the Samsung Galaxy A50 released earlier this year, around $250... it also gets monthly security updates, etc.  S8 is outdated and can't compete even speed wise with A50... plus the battery will be fresh on these two newer phones.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 21, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> if you must absolutely have OLED then you should get the Samsung Galaxy A50 released earlier this year, around $250... it also gets monthly security updates, etc. S8 is outdated and can't compete even speed wise with A50... plus the battery will be fresh on these two newer phones.



Yes, must absolutely have OLED, I'd hate myself otherwise, lol ...half joking

The only advantage I see with the A50 are the camera(s).  The screen resolution is quite a bit less too.  I'm still sold on the S8






						Compare Samsung Galaxy S8 vs. Samsung Galaxy A50 - GSMArena.com
					






					www.gsmarena.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 21, 2019)

Sasqui said:


> Yes, must absolutely have OLED, I'd hate myself otherwise, lol ...half joking
> 
> The only advantage I see with the A50 are the camera(s).  The screen resolution is quite a bit less too.  I'm still sold on the S8
> 
> ...



it's really not noticeable the pixel density... also higher rez sucks battery fast... also your choosing a smaller battery over the A50's 4000 mah battery... which is same battery Note 9 uses... 1080p at 6.3" is still very very crisp.  do what you want, but it seems foolish to me, especially since security is very important these days.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 21, 2019)

Does the A50 have a USA compatible version?  Exynos chipsets (which it has) don't always work with all US carriers.  Verizon for example, will often just say "no."  Band 13 support seems to be the point of contention.

Since he is buying for Verizon, I'd be wary and makesure I got a qualcomm version phone.  They always support Verizon.

EDIT:  Aparently, the canadian version will work with Verizon, but they still may say "no" unless you trick them with a different phone and sim swap.  It has the band needed though:


LTE band 1(2100), 2(1900), 3(1800), 4(1700/2100), 5(850), 7(2600), 12(700), *13*(700), 17(700), 20(800), 26(850), 29(700), 38(2600), 40(2300), 41(2500), 66(1700/2100), 71(600)

International version has no USA bands at all, really.  Avoid.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 21, 2019)

No offense, but this is the second time I've posted here in a while.  Both times, instead of answering the original question, the entire premise of my question is challenged.  I'm set on getting an S8, you can buy whatever phone you want.

So, I'll ask again: "Is there any downside to getting an *unlocked *S8 phone for use on Verizon? Such as any compatibility issues, updates, activation, etc.? I know that the IMEI need to be "clean" "  ...and for arguments sake, I could also be buying an A50 that is unlocked.  The same question applies.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Sasqui said:


> I've been using my Galaxy S7 for 3 years now, and it's been great to me, but the microphone no longer works.  Callers can only hear me on speakerphone.  And yes, I've cleaned out the microphone hole.
> 
> For a replacement, I've been looking on eBay for NEW Galaxy S8 phones. They can be had for about $280 brand new shipped on eBay.  For that price, I'd get one and probably keep it for a year or longer, seeing there are more folding phones on the horizon
> 
> Is there any downside to getting an unlocked S8 phone for use on Verizon?  Such as any compatibility issues, updates, activation, etc.?  I know that the IMEI need to be "clean"



I had a s4 quit on me like that, on a S5 currently, i had that s4 unlocked from att to tmobile. My current s5 is brand new from 2016 unlocked.

G900T


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 21, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> I had a s4 quit on me like that, on a S5 currently, i had that s4 unlocked from att to tmobile. My current s5 is brand new from 2016 unlocked.
> 
> G900T



Do you get system updates directly from Samsung, or TMobile (or is there any way to know)?  when I get updates on my Verizon locked S7, it doesn't say where it comes from, but supposedly it's kicked off by the carrier, or so I read.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Sasqui said:


> Do you get system updates directly from Samsung, or TMobile (or is there any way to know)?  when I get updates on my Verizon locked S7, it doesn't say where it comes from, but supposedly it's kicked off by the carrier, or so I read.



For my ATT phone it had all the updates it was gonna get, lolipop 5.1 sucked.

My phone being a G900T got updates from tmobile because I am on their network. 6.0.1 is the last official update for the g900t

Tbf i dont like ota updates but prefer using odin and a rom update from xda forums or other legitimate sources


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 21, 2019)

Sasqui said:


> Do you get system updates directly from Samsung, or TMobile (or is there any way to know)?  when I get updates on my Verizon locked S7, it doesn't say where it comes from, but supposedly it's kicked off by the carrier, or so I read.



If the phone is unlocked from factory it will always get the updates directly from the manufacturer. Don't get your hopes up for much in the way of updates though for an S8 that's a 3 year old phone by this point.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 21, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> If the phone is unlocked from factory it will always get the updates directly from the manufacturer. Don't get your hopes up for much in the way of updates though for an S8 that's a 3 year old phone by this point.



I just got a security update for my S7 last week.  I suspect the S8 will be good for another year, at least for security.  It's up to Android 9.0 Pie. Same as the latest android version for the S10.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Sasqui said:


> I just got a security update for my S7 last week.  I suspect the S8 will be good for another year, at least for security.  It's up to Android 9.0 Pie. Same as the latest android version for the S10.



Custom roms keep em goin


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 22, 2019)

Sasqui said:


> No offense, but this is the second time I've posted here in a while.



Ok, now that you've made your preference clear, what I said still applies.  You need to make absoulutely sure you are buying a qualcomm Galaxy S8.  If you are not, it likely will not work on Verizon.  Lack of bands and refusal of support, etc.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 22, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Custom roms keep em goin



Do you mean from Verizon?  If my S7 was "unlocked" I wouldn't have seen that update from Samsung?



R-T-B said:


> Ok, now that you've made your preference clear, what I said still applies.  You need to make absoulutely sure you are buying a qualcomm Galaxy S8.  If you are not, it likely will not work on Verizon.  Lack of bands and refusal of support, etc.



I assume you mean make sure it's not a knock-off?


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 22, 2019)

Sasqui said:


> I assume you mean make sure it's not a knock-off?



No.  There are two variants.  The USA qualcomm variant, and the "global" non-verizon ready exonyos variant.

To make it more confusing for fun, Samsung does have some USA carriers it sells the global variant too, with full warranties.

A unlocked USA qualcomm S8 bears part number G950U.  The "bad" one is "G950W" for North America, "G950F" for Europe.

They look identical otherwise.  Fun, I know.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 22, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> No.  There are two variants.  The USA qualcomm variant, and the "global" non-verizon ready exonyos variant.
> 
> To make it more confusing for fun, Samsung does have some USA carriers it sells the global variant too, with full warranties.
> 
> ...



Wow, yea fun!  Thanks for that info, I will be careful, the ones I was looking at on eBay were in fact G950U.

Cheers


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 22, 2019)

Other fun fact:

G959W/F is ever so slightly faster, and thus usually cost more as non-verizon users love them.  Plus they are firmware moddable and the qualcomm ones aren't.

Basically, Verizon paid to ensure any phone on it's network is a "f@$# you" edition.

But as a fellow customer, their network is unbeatable.  It is NOT worth switching.  There is only one phone that is firmware unlockable on it though that's decently fast..   and it's got it's own share of flaws.  The moto z2 force, sprint variant.  Yes, the sprint one lol.  It just randomly happens to work.

I own one but not sure I'd bother.  It is SLIGHTLY FASTER than a S8 with a worse camera.

Not that you'll notice though, any S8 is fast as heck, and no one really needs the firmware mods.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 28, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Other fun fact:
> 
> G959W/F is ever so slightly faster, and thus usually cost more as non-verizon users love them.  Plus they are firmware moddable and the qualcomm ones aren't.
> 
> ...



I ended up buying an S9 on eBay.  New for $370.  It said the carrier was Verizon, but the seller claims that most newer phones come unlocked, just slap a SIM in and it'll activate on any carrier.  I guess I'll find out by the end of the week.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 28, 2019)

Sasqui said:


> I ended up buying an S9 on eBay.  New for $370.  It said the carrier was Verizon, but the seller claims that most newer phones come unlocked, just slap a SIM in and it'll activate on any carrier.  I guess I'll find out by the end of the week.



Yep, good deal but it's ebay, thus I am issuing a obligatory good luck!


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 29, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Yep, good deal but it's ebay, thus I am issuing a obligatory good luck!



A highly rated seller and very responsive.  No questions asked (ok a few) return policy.  I'll post an update, it's supposed to arrive Thursday


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 31, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Yep, good deal but it's ebay, thus I am issuing a obligatory good luck!



Update... arrived yesterday!  The new S9 phone is AWESOME!  Slapped my old Verizon SIM card in, and it's up and running with zero problems.  The phone was not branded to any carrier. Still setting it up, but already noticing a huge speed increase in web surfing (both WiFi and 4G), and it's just so much more responsive than the S7.  I thought I couldn't get used to the missing physical home button, but I'm already over that lol.  The newer OLED screen is also an improvement.  Still learning what this thing can do.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 31, 2019)

Sasqui said:


> the S7



I'm still using mine, no issues, will keep using it for maybe a year or 2.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 31, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> I'm still using mine, no issues, will keep using it for maybe a year or 2.



That phone will owe you nothing, lol.  The microphone on my S7 crapped out, I could only talk on speakerphone.  I planned on shopping for a new phone around black Friday, but couldn't wait, and the price was right.


----------

